# Two male robo hamsters wanted please



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can rescue/adopt/buy two male robo hamsters?

I have a lonely four month old boy and after scouring pet shops (not ideal I know but I am desperate) there are NO males around.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

There are 3 here but not sure what part of the country you are in... 3 Male Roborovski Hamsters in Portsmouth, Hampshire ( Rodents For Sale )


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Roborovski Hamsters For Sale in Leatherhead, Surrey ( Rodents For Sale )


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks hun!! Duh I am so stupid...it's late so forgive me. But I am in Manchester...so would need to be closer I think...unless a train can be arranged. Will look into it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun!! Duh I am so stupid...it's late so forgive me. But I am in Manchester...so would need to be closer I think...unless a train can be arranged. Will look into it.


Oh I see..:laugh: Have you tried all the local pets at home? I'm in Greater Manchester too and our local pets at home (Oldham) usually has Robo's.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Oh I see..:laugh: Have you tried all the local pets at home? I'm in Greater Manchester too and our local pets at home (Oldham) usually has Robo's.


Yes was in the Ashton one yesterday and they had about 10 from the same litter apparently...all girls. I was sure I saw boys in there but they kept tellibng em they were all girls 

Might head up to Oldham today...just got to work out best way to get there...is it the one on the big retail park?


----------

